# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات Z3X box  +1 download server

## mohamed73

Now we provide additional download server also with 1Gb/s port.
Downloads will come from most free server.
If you use firewall add new rule: “z3x-shell -> Allow -> downloads2.z3x-team.com”
Enjoy!

----------


## ka-ka

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## abdovitch

merciiii

----------


## aissaok

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

